# General > The Literature Network >  New Authors

## Admin

In this thread I'm going to post new authors added to the site. I plan to add atleast a few a day from now until awhile from now.

http://www.online-literature.com/henry-adams/
http://www.online-literature.com/samuel-hopkins-adams/
http://www.online-literature.com/aesop/
http://www.online-literature.com/horatio-alger/
http://www.online-literature.com/baum/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/joseph-altsheler/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/andy-adams/
http://www.online-literature.com/h-rider-haggard/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/thomas-bailey-aldrich/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/grant-allen/
http://www.online-literature.com/sherwood-anderson/
http://www.online-literature.com/aristophanes/
http://www.online-literature.com/aristotle/
http://www.online-literature.com/plato/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/leonid-andreyev/
http://www.online-literature.com/elizabeth-arnim/
http://www.online-literature.com/ts-arthur/
http://www.online-literature.com/artzybashev/
http://www.online-literature.com/gertrude-atherton/
http://www.online-literature.com/saint-augustine/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/victor-appleton/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/marlowe/

----------


## mono

Very impressive, Admin. You have obviously kept yourself occupied.  :Wink:

----------


## Logos

Ah!  :Biggrin:  you've got Saint Augustine of Hippo's (The Doctor of Grace) _Confessions_. 

I was just rueing the fact that I had lost my copy of it in my travels!

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/irving-bacheller/
http://www.online-literature.com/john-bangs/
http://www.online-literature.com/maynard-barbour/
http://www.online-literature.com/ralph-barbour/
http://www.online-literature.com/amelia-barr/
http://www.online-literature.com/robert-barr/
http://www.online-literature.com/rex-beach/
http://www.online-literature.com/rd-blackmore/
http://www.online-literature.com/bm-bower/
http://www.online-literature.com/john-buchan/
http://www.online-literature.com/samuel-butler/
http://www.online-literature.com/willa-cather/
http://www.online-literature.com/charles-chesnutt/
http://www.online-literature.com/wilkie-collins/
http://www.online-literature.com/ralph-connor/
http://www.online-literature.com/marion-crawford/
http://www.online-literature.com/richard-davis/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/georg-ebers/
http://www.online-literature.com/maria-edgeworth/
http://www.online-literature.com/jeffrey-farnol/
http://www.online-literature.com/martha-finley/
http://www.online-literature.com/gustave-flaubert/
http://www.online-literature.com/js-fletcher/
http://www.online-literature.com/mary-foote/

----------


## Jay

WHOAH! Impressive!

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/booker-washington/
http://www.online-literature.com/rousseau/
http://www.online-literature.com/karl-marx/
http://www.online-literature.com/martin-luther/
http://www.online-literature.com/edward-hale/
http://www.online-literature.com/john-fox/
http://www.online-literature.com/anatole-france/
http://www.online-literature.com/thomas-carlyle/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/r-freeman/
http://www.online-literature.com/henry-fuller/
http://www.online-literature.com/gaboriau/
http://www.online-literature.com/john-galsworthy/
http://www.online-literature.com/george-gissing/
http://www.online-literature.com/elinor-glyn/
http://www.online-literature.com/goethe/
http://www.online-literature.com/gogol/
http://www.online-literature.com/oliver-goldsmith/
http://www.online-literature.com/maxim-gorky/
http://www.online-literature.com/anna-green/
http://www.online-literature.com/eliot-gregory/
http://www.online-literature.com/zane-grey/
http://www.online-literature.com/edward-hale/
http://www.online-literature.com/bret-harte/
http://www.online-literature.com/julian-hawthorne/
http://www.online-literature.com/basil-king/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/ga-henty/
http://www.online-literature.com/oliver-holmes/
http://www.online-literature.com/anthony-hope/
http://www.online-literature.com/ew-hornung/
http://www.online-literature.com/wh-hudson/
http://www.online-literature.com/fergus-hume/
http://www.online-literature.com/ww-jacobs/
http://www.online-literature.com/jerome/
http://www.online-literature.com/franz-kafka/

----------


## amuse

gracious!!

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/ibsen/
http://www.online-literature.com/charles-kingsley/
http://www.online-literature.com/kuprin/
http://www.online-literature.com/peter-kyne/
http://www.online-literature.com/ring-lardner/
http://www.online-literature.com/stephen-leacock/
http://www.online-literature.com/lefanu/
http://www.online-literature.com/jonas-lie/
http://www.online-literature.com/george-macdonald/
http://www.online-literature.com/harold-macgrath/
http://www.online-literature.com/maugham/
http://www.online-literature.com/john-mcelroy/
http://www.online-literature.com/morley/
http://www.online-literature.com/hh-munro/
http://www.online-literature.com/edith-nesbit/

----------


## amuse

Admin, I love you! George MacDonald! THANK YOU THANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/ts-eliot/
http://www.online-literature.com/frank-norris/
http://www.online-literature.com/kathleen-norris/
http://www.online-literature.com/oppenheim/
http://www.online-literature.com/orczy/
http://www.online-literature.com/frank-packard/
http://www.online-literature.com/gilbert-parker/
http://www.online-literature.com/margaret-pedler/
http://www.online-literature.com/david-phillips/
http://www.online-literature.com/howard-pyle/
http://www.online-literature.com/quiller-couch/
http://www.online-literature.com/ann-radcliffe/
http://www.online-literature.com/william-raine/
http://www.online-literature.com/charles-reade/
http://www.online-literature.com/myrtle-reed/
http://www.online-literature.com/arthur-reeve/
http://www.online-literature.com/alice-rice/
http://www.online-literature.com/grace-richmond/
http://www.online-literature.com/mary-rinehart/
http://www.online-literature.com/edward-roe/
http://www.online-literature.com/sax-rohmer/
http://www.online-literature.com/anna-sewell/
http://www.online-literature.com/fyodor-sologub/
http://www.online-literature.com/stacpoole/
http://www.online-literature.com/stratemeyer/
http://www.online-literature.com/synge/
http://www.online-literature.com/tarkington/
http://www.online-literature.com/bayard-taylor/
http://www.online-literature.com/anthony-trollope/
http://www.online-literature.com/turgenev/
http://www.online-literature.com/joseph-vance/
http://www.online-literature.com/edgar-wallace/
http://www.online-literature.com/horace-walpole/
http://www.online-literature.com/weyman/
http://www.online-literature.com/stewart-white/
http://www.online-literature.com/pg-wodehouse/
http://www.online-literature.com/charlotte-yonge/
http://www.online-literature.com/emile-zola/

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/elizabeth-browning/
http://www.online-literature.com/congreve/
http://www.online-literature.com/dryden/
http://www.online-literature.com/moliere/

----------


## Nightshade

What can I say but Thank you!!!!
Today you put up some of my all time favouratie authors!!!
I just notice George macdonald!!!
and I totally agree with amuse

----------


## Bongitybongbong

alright chris!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

I think someone is just showing off noe *cough* admin *cough*  :Biggrin:  

But cool, some class a lit has now been added.

----------


## Emil Miller

> In this thread I'm going to post new authors added to the site. I plan to add atleast a few a day from now until awhile from now.
> 
> http://www.online-literature.com/henry-adams/
> http://www.online-literature.com/samuel-hopkins-adams/
> http://www.online-literature.com/aesop/
> http://www.online-literature.com/horatio-alger/
> http://www.online-literature.com/baum/


Please could you tell me if you intend to add Graham Greene to the author list.

----------


## Logos

Graham Greene (1904-1991) _might_ be added to the author list at a later date, but as their works are copyright protected it will be for summaries of his works only. Please see below linked thread for more info:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=17769

--

----------


## wilbur lim

Wondrous.

----------

